# "who knows"



## Edan

If I want to say something along the lines of 

"who knows, we'll see what happens"

what is the best way to say it?


----------



## Gadyc

מי יודע! נראה מה יקרה 

matchs literally.


----------



## Mjolnir

I agree with Gady. מי יודע, נראה מה יקרה.


----------



## cfu507

I wouldn't add the exclamation mark. Use a comma like you wrote.


----------



## Mjolnir

I agree. Use an exclamation mark only if the original has one.


----------



## cfu507

There is another expression we use, especialy when we bet with someone:

מי יודע, נחיה ונראה!

It means time will tell

​


----------



## talmid

080208                                                 1550

G'Day!

"who knows, we'll see what happens"

As a non-native Hebrew speaker, I sometimes initially prepare my own ad hoc response to a query before viewing what others have suggested, in order to verify the correctness of my own initial Hebrew thoughts 

In the case of this item, the phrase which sprang to my mind was:

מי יודע – נראה מה יהיה

Having thought it over several times, I still feel that this expresses what many might say – even though I am aware that it is not a precise translation of “what happens”

I’d appreciate any feedback please

Thanks


----------



## Gadyc

talmid said:


> "who knows, we'll see what happens"
> 
> מי יודע – נראה מה יהיה


 
I think it is totally aceptable, maybe better or more colloquially than "מה יקרה"


----------



## Mjolnir

I'm not sure it's "better", but it's certainly acceptable.


----------



## cfu507

יהיה and יקרה are both fine, non of them is better than the other.


----------



## cfu507

One more suggestion for "who know" is: לך תדע (lech teda).


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> One more suggestion for "who know" is: לך תדע (lech teda).


 
it sounds mamash low register, very colloqial.


----------



## cfu507

Gadyc said:


> it sounds mamash low register, very colloqial.


 
Don't say it's low, it is slang and there is nothing wrong with that. We don't want to be formal every time, do we?


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> Don't say it's low, it is slang and there is nothing wrong with that. We don't want to be formal every time, do we?


 
Right.
When you talk with close people, you can use slang. 
If you advise to a non native Hebrew speaker you must inform him about usual usage of expressions. Using slang out of context can totally change the meaning of the sentence.


----------

